# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet



## Foxclassics (Aug 22, 2018)

Our next swap meet will be this Saturday 25 August. 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 26, 2018)

Didn't get too many pictures of the swap meet yesterday but I got a surprise visit from my close friend Patric Cafarro! Also in the picture is my friends that show up most of the time Rodger Armbrust, Tom Hern in the background talk to my brother Eric Leyes! 
Additional pictures are from the Portland Indiana tractor show last Thursday. 















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 26, 2018)

*It was great seeing everyone !!  Thank You -- Tim.*

*..... patric*


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Aug 26, 2018)

I could not make it to the Fairborn swap this weekend unfortunately. How was the turnout?

RYAN

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 26, 2018)

Not bad. Had about 10 vendors 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 26, 2018)

I  also missed the swap yesterday , thanks for the pictures and Portland never fails to have cool things to see . love the motor scooter


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry I missed it, hate that Patric was there and I wasnt.[emoji25]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm typically a regular at this one.  Like to see Tim, Eric, Tom and the guys.  I went to the Bicycle Heaven swap because I was able to see my son and my Pittsburgh cronies.
See you next month, guys.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 22, 2018)

I heard swap date for this month has been changed , anyone know for sure


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 22, 2018)

Fairborn Ohio swap meet for September is the 29th no change. October swap meet has changed to the 20th.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 23, 2018)

Ok thanks Tim


----------

